# Extended Archery Elk Scouting



## BowNewb2013

Long-time viewer, new poster to the forum. Just some background, family hunts primarily the muzzleloader season for elk each year during the spike/anterless seasons. I am making the plunge into the world of archery elk, and I'm planning on hunting during the extended season on the front.

So, my question is where to even begin looking? I've been reading through some past forums/Google Earth/ hiking some trails above city creek and in Millcreek canyon.

I'm more than willing to put in the legwork to scout the areas in these next couple months, but there is seemingly a near-endless amount of area to cover (which is a great excuse to get out, but is a bit overwhelming). 

If anyone has any suggestions on general areas, or those places that I might otherwise ignore (not your honeyholes, unless you are dying and don't want them to go to the grave) that I can go to get out and hike, or perhaps even more importantly if there are any areas to avoid, I'd love to hear them.

Also, if anyone cares to spend some time scouting in the next couple months, PM me and I'd love to get out in the mountains.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Its pretty much a waste of time scouting the front for elk until november. Sure there could be elk anywhere up there now but they will be gone come archery season.
They wont return in legal areas until late november. Durring the season they love privite property or areas off limits to hunting!

Just my honest opinion of hunting them for the last 10 years up there. Sure occasionally there will be a herd or two that will make a liar out of me but for the most part its true. 

Tip you find the elk this november you can hunt them next november and be in them every time you go out.


----------



## twinkielk15

PM sent....


----------



## BowNewb2013

From what I've read it sounds like patterning the herds on the front is a near-impossible endeavor. @twinkieelk Do you solely hunt the later months, or if not, how has your experience been with hunting the extended during the rut? I'd imagine any elk that are findable would be call-shy, but to what extent is what I'm wondering?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Extended during the rut is like the extended not during the rut. You will very rarely receive any response from elk on the extended.


----------



## ARCHER11

swbuckmaster is right on the money! The elk up there are CRAZY! Prior to last years bow season, I was able to locate quite a few elk pretty consistently. One week before the opener me and my brother ran into a herd of about 20 elk with 3 bulls. Call me a liar but they were calling like crazy! Bugles and all! I was shocked and felt confident we'd be able to be in the right place to intercept some elk on opening morning. Long story short we didn't see a single elk for the first month of the hunt. 2011 was very different. We spent opening weekend focused on deer but saw 3 different bulls within the first 2 hours of light. The following weekend I got to my vantage point, in that same area, about 20 minutes before light. I got all setup and it started getting just light enough for me to see. To my surprise a nice 6 point bull worked its way in to about 60 yards below me. It didn't take long for him to catch my scent and take off. About 30 minutes into light I spotted another bull across the canyon, a raghorn 5 point. I was able to call him in to 40 yards. Unfortunately I made a bad shot and never found him. It was awesome as I was able to watch him come running right to me but he never made a sound. So, In the first 2 weeks of the opener in 2011 I saw 5 different bulls. I spent a lot of time in that area preseason scouting deer and I never saw an elk, let alone a bull. It was all luck! You can find elk up there preseason but don't be surprised if they dissappear a few days before the opener.


----------



## BowNewb2013

So the story for elk on the front then is... it depends... But it's good to hear that at least you've been seeing them during the season. I always see some in late Nov-Dec, but this will be the first year that I've been out during the rut. Hopefully some are making some noise (though I don't have really high hopes). At the very least, I'll get a good workout this season.


----------



## twinkielk15

Calling is what I excel at so I am usually calling for my hunting friends during the rut. My elk have all been late season.


----------

